# Remote Control for Electric Hot Water Heater



## zdcgreenes (Sep 18, 2010)

Does anyone know any source/supplier of a remote control for an electric hot water heater that allows for turning back the water temperature by remote? I know that the TOTAL power can be turned off, but is there a remote control system that can turn back the temp, temporarily from say from 125 degrees to 90 degrees and then return to 125 degrees when user returns home from weekend or longer stay from home?
Douglas: 

_Email address removed by moderator - It is very unwise to give email addresses in a forum - a very quick way to gat on a spam list_


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

no, due to the fact that electric hot water heaters have surface mount thermostats. You need to keep in mind any problems with this might result in scolding.


----------



## brodiehavelock (Jan 31, 2011)

*It Saves Time*
Especially if you are part of a large household, you will find that using an *electric hot water* heater will provide you the help you need. This is particularly true when people in your home are rushing to get hot water as soon as possible. Since they need hot water fast, you can easily plug in your electric heater and get hot water in no time. :smile:


----------



## charlie1776 (Jan 19, 2011)

I would just put a time clock on it. The tank will hold temp through the day, assuming usage is low. I have a 40 gallon tank and can turn it off on the weekends when I'm out of town and still have warm enough for a shower three days later. That's with the temp set a C.D. Yeah, the tstat on my tank is in letters. If you're married, I'd suggest not turning it off as I'm sure you'd get an ear full from your better half. But I digress. Time clock will work fine for your needs.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Your electric company SHOULD be able top provide you with a timer that will turn the power on and off to the water heater at specific times. And I have seen them around here locally in hardware stores, but as far as I know theirs no timers that will remotely select a water temp on a water heater. I'm no expert, but I've been working on everything in whatever house I've live in for 30 years now.


----------

